# hey i'm from saskatchewan



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.

I'm terrible at guessing, but cant wait to see a pic. :wink:


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

well i made my avatar, and that is my horse's beootiful face. wait till you can see him completely


----------



## latte62lover (Sep 4, 2007)

wow even though i can't see the whole horse she/he looks beautiful


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!!
Nice horse


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey neigbour :wink: Greetings from Alberta!
Can't wait to see your great looking horse!


----------



## purest silver (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks guys. you're awesome :wink:


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey someone from saskatchewan!!! 

Where abouts are u from in SK?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum!


----------

